# Colorado avalanche danger worst in 30 years



## jpbay (Jun 10, 2010)

Looks bad in the cascades too.4 people killed in 2 seperate avalanches this past weekend. The av danger was not reported to be high.Very sad!


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

IT'S OK!. We have BCA air bags now, go get it!!!


seriously though, If I see one more news caster promote these fucking things I am going to go bananas. There is so much more to BC skiing than having an air bag. 

question: If the slide rips to bedrock and you get drug over the scree field does triggering the air bag shatter your femurs less?

be smart.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

I've got helium in mine to launch me into the sky. Still need to figure out the how to get back down part.


----------



## spookylynx (Nov 2, 2006)

David L said:


> I've got helium in mine to launch me into the sky. Still need to figure out the how to get back down part.


you just need to pack some heat when you ski, then shoot the baloon!


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

You know that hydrogen is lighter than helium and would work better....
Joe


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Yeah Joe but some of us remember the Hindenburg


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Jensjustduckie said:


> Yeah Joe but some of us remember the Hindenburg


I was just thinking that....


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

think of the visual effects though, MSP has nothing on this...


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

*BCA N20*

This gentlemen is demonstrating the life-saving protection afforded by BCA's new N20 pack. Over 95% of BCA N20 users never get off the couch, much less set foot in avalanche terrain.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I think that guy has the NO2 pack.....


----------



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

I like the idea of having the airbag. When I got my first avalung (before they made the packs), it worried my family and some friends that it would make me ski scary avy terrain. It didnt. I am still OCD and uptight about being safe, even more now that I have a wife and a little baby depending on me. I think the airbag would just make me that more comfortable. All equipment has its limits, the most important part of being safe is leaving your testosterone in the truck to help you make better decisions (yes this is aimed at us boys, we are more dangerous). 
Please be safe!


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

DanOrion said:


> This gentlemen is demonstrating the life-saving protection afforded by BCA's new N20 pack. Over 95% of BCA N20 users never get off the couch, much less set foot in avalanche terrain.


 
That's great-reminds me of the good ole days!


----------



## chepora (Feb 6, 2008)

Love my airbag...but then again I actually go skiing from time to time


----------

